# Graphtec FC 2100 50



## Girlzndollz

I am looking at a used Graphtec FC 2100-50. Does anyone have any information on this cutter? Motor? Pressure? Original pricing? I can't find anything useful on Google, and I've been looking for a long time. There isn't even a thread on the forum for it. Thanks to anyone that can give me some info on it... 

Jan 2010:
Editing to add a link to the Graphtec list of OS and drivers for their cutters:

http://www.graphteccorp.com/support/software/cuttingplotters.htm


----------



## Chani

Hi Kelly,

That's a pretty old plotter, to be honest. I'm sure it works fine, but I can't imagine that it has any registration mark system for cutting transfers.

Actually, after a Google search for "FC2100-50" (Graphtec's model number system), I see that there don't seem to be any drivers for XP, not to mention Vista. And if you're using a Mac, forget about it.

You may also have trouble finding blades for it, tho I did find one place that seems to offer one.

To be perfectly honest, I'd say that, even tho it will be more expensive, you should try a new(er) plotter. The technology has come a LONG way since this plotter was new.

Sorry.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Hey Chani!  How are you doing, girl?? We've been missing you around here. I hope your tooth is feeling better. 

Thanks for the info. I know it's pretty old technology, and that seems to be part of why I'm having trouble pulling up info on it. I really am looking to find out how it's built. For the price (cheap, cheap, cheap) I wouldn't mind if it's manual registration with no optical eye, I just am trying to do some research b4 buying. If it gets me through a year or two, I'd like to be able to buy the Graphtec CE5000-40 outright with profits by using this little clunker for a while. We'll see. I'll keep my eye out for something newer, and debate picking this up. I better double check on the drivers. When looking for basic info on the model, it seemed every site was about drivers and also sign software, but I'll check that specifically. It's pretty useless without the drivers right?



Jan 2010: 
Edited to add:

No drivers for XP on this cutter, but on page 5 someone describes how they got their's to work on an XP computer. Also, I did get blades and blade holders for the FC2100-50 from Clean Cut Blades. Great, no problems.

Although still not cutting ''our'' stuff, we used demo and the blades and blade holder cut the vinyl perfectly. Just found a CPU with Windows 2000, so we will be able to cut if we want to put it all together. Best wishes.


----------



## COEDS

kelly, i know the graphtecs are well made units. I would venture to say a older graphtec will be as good as a less expensive cutter. I suggest checking on parts availability too. I know you already have this in mind, I just wanted to re affirm it. My main comment is a older cutter is bette than no cutter at all. ... Good Luck. .... JB


----------



## Chani

Absolutely, JB. I'm sure this thing is VERY solidly built. It's mostly the drivers and software that I'm concerned about. Without drivers for your computer, it really is a heavy doorstop. 

Kelly! My tooth is feeling better, but I go in for a root canal later today. 

What software does this come with? What operating system are you using? With this you MAY need an older computer with an early version of windows, and older design software to work with it.

I'm just saying to be cautious. Make sure you can actually use it before you buy it.


----------



## corpseguy

STAY WELL AWAY FROM GRAPHTEC.

Very poor software and even worse customer service. save you money and buy something decent.


----------



## jberte

corpseguy said:


> STAY WELL AWAY FROM GRAPHTEC.
> 
> Very poor software and even worse customer service. save you money and buy something decent.


sorry guy but i have to respectfully disagree with that statement. i've run two of them - both fc5100-75's and they're both built like tanks and are true workhorses. i know a lot of other signmakers also running the professional series and they are of the same opinion. i have no personal experience of the ce's but reading here from many who do they're also had good results from their graphtecs. in 10 years i've had occasion to call their tech dept twice (both times involved operator error btw ) and was helped quickly and efficiently. if you have specific complaints with yours, let us hear them and perhaps we can collectively help.

kelly it _is_ a pretty old machine - but if it's been nominally cared for i'm betting it's still a viable option. i'd call graphtec in the morning (800) 854-8385 and find out
if drivers are available. also, if the seller will provide you with the serial number you should be able to track the service records on it. ross at cleancut blades most likely also has blades for it.


----------



## corpseguy

yeah i'm in the uk... not gonna go calling the us for that 

also i should point out i have the craft verson the cc200-20.

though personally. i regret buying it.


----------



## jberte

i found drivers for xp!! Graphtec FC2100-50 Driver

and since it comes without a blade, this might also be helpful: Supplies - Cutters/Blades : FC2100-50

ummmm - does your new computer have a serial port?? i'm pretty sure that's how it connects....


----------



## Girlzndollz

Jan, Thank you Thank you Thank you!!! You're the tops! I'm checking on the serial port situation...





coeds said:


> kelly, i know the graphtecs are well made units. I would venture to say a older graphtec will be as good as a less expensive cutter. I suggest checking on parts availability too. I know you already have this in mind, I just wanted to re affirm it. My main comment is a older cutter is bette than no cutter at all. ... Good Luck. .... JB


Thanks, JB. I know it's a gamble, but I'm thinking along the same lines as you. Good machine to begin with, parts are probably unlikely, but if I got lucky, I could use this as a stepping stone. If the price is right, it's worth checking into.... and I love the last line in the post... older is better than none.... lol. 





chani said:


> Kelly! My tooth is feeling better, but I go in for a root canal later today.  What software does this come with? What operating system are you using? With this you MAY need an older computer with an early version of windows, and older design software to work with it. I'm just saying to be cautious. Make sure you can actually use it before you buy it.


Ohhh, gosh, Chani... I hope you feel well afterwards. Thank you for the excellent advice - that oughta be the first thing that is checked out. 

I not sure it's actually coming with software. The fella is upgrading to a larger size Graphtec. I think that's why it's not coming with blades as well, but I asked about the software, if it's included or not. Hoping you feel better. 




corpseguy said:


> STAY WELL AWAY FROM GRAPHTEC. Very poor software and even worse customer service. save you money and buy something decent


Hey Joe, thank you for sharing. I appreciate it. Not everyone has a good experience, this I understand, so I appreciate your opinion. I did read your thread when you were trying to set up your Graphtec, so I understand where you are coming from. Did you get your Graphtec running the way you want it to?


I have to check on the serial ports, and a huge thank you again to Jan. You rock!!


----------



## Girlzndollz

Here is a picture of the cutter from the side:

I have older computers. (Like an emachine T4010 - , I even have an older one yet with a 3.5" disk drive. ) So, I could set up the cutter to one of those, bc the new Delly does not have these kinds of connections. Crud, this is getting complicated... 

We're now wondering if there is a card that can be plugged into the new Dell. We'll have to look that up and see about that. Now that Jan and Sunny taught me about external hard drives, of course, I have images of working on the Dell, saving it to the ext HD, and then bringing that into the emachine to the sign software then to the cutter.... Hahahaahaha, I must have worms in my head to be even thinking about this!! Yet an ext HD with this cutter could be alot cheaper than a new cutter, and I already need the ext HD anyway. When I buy new, I am looking for at least the CE5000-40, so that's around a $900 budget.

Sorry to be so confused. I truly appreciate your help.


----------



## COEDS

Girlzndollz said:


> Here is a picture of the cutter from the side:
> 
> I have older computers. (Like an emachine T4010 - , I even have an older one yet with a 3.5" disk drive. ) So, I could set up the cutter to one of those, bc the new Delly does not have these kinds of connections. Crud, this is getting complicated...
> 
> We're now wondering if there is a card that can be plugged into the new Dell. We'll have to look that up and see about that. Now that Jan and Sunny taught me about external hard drives, of course, I have images of working on the Dell, saving it to the ext HD, and then bringing that into the emachine to the sign software then to the cutter.... Hahahaahaha, I must have worms in my head to be even thinking about this!! Yet an ext HD with this cutter could be alot cheaper than a new cutter, and I already need the ext HD anyway. When I buy new, I am looking for at least the CE5000-40, so that's around a $900 budget.
> 
> Sorry to be so confused. I truly appreciate your help.


We must be related,I never throw my stuff away either. My wife tells me I'm a pack rat. I told her I'm just a collector of useless material and then I smile and look at her and say "I love honey". She walks away and I win again. .... JB


----------



## jberte

you don't even need that toots - just one of those little jump drives - you're talking vector images and they're typically small - i do it all the time! i work on my main computer but my primary graphtec is plugged into my little laptop across the room - i just have a couple of those little pocket drives and move the cut files over! i've bought a couple of them for $5 at best buy in a bin by the checkout stand  they're small, just 512mb but.....more than i generally need to move a few files!


----------



## Girlzndollz

COEDS said:


> We must be related,I never throw my stuff away either. My wife tells me I'm a pack rat. I told her I'm just a collector of useless material and then I smile and look at her and say "I love honey". She walks away and I win again. .... JB


Hahaha, too funny!! She takes it well, JB. You've got a good woman there! Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## Girlzndollz

jberte said:


> you don't even need that toots - just one of those little jump drives - you're talking vector images and they're typically small - i do it all the time! i work on my main computer but my primary graphtec is plugged into my little laptop across the room - i just have a couple of those little pocket drives and move the cut files over!


Jan..... I love your brain....


----------



## Girlzndollz

I have one more Q. If I set up the cutter to the older machine, and bring the file over with the jump drive, do I have to put coreldraw on that cpu, too, or just the sign software? Thanks again. Haha, I'm saying that alot tonight!!


----------



## jberte

sorry, i just HAD to watch the season premier of army wives  you don't necessarily have to have corel on the cutting computer - as long as you save the cut file in a format suitable for the software you're cutting from. i DO keep corel on the laptop that i cut from simply because i'm old and forgetful and sometimes i'll transfer the cdr file and not realize it til i try to import it into flexi and it makes  faces at me! LOL then it's simpler to open it there and re-save than to walk ALL the way back to the other side of the shop


----------



## kpk703

There are numerous USB to parallel connectors you can buy, right down the street at Staples or Office Depot, so your Dell can talk to that machine with the drivers that were found! Not need to jump through hoops!


----------



## Girlzndollz

From the sounds of it, I will, too, then. I think we're the same age. 
Aren't we both Nova girls, remember? That was a while back, but I think it was you and me, right? 

Hope the show was good. I've been glued here still reading. Thanks for everything, Jan....


----------



## jberte

kpk703 said:


> There are numerous USB to parallel connectors you can buy, right down the street at Staples or Office Depot, so your Dell can talk to that machine with the drivers that were found! Not need to jump through hoops!


yes, there are....however, some plotters - maybe especially the older ones - need a more direct connection than the converters will provide in order to interpret the information correctly and quickly.


----------



## jberte

Girlzndollz said:


> From the sounds of it, I will, too, then. I think we're the same age.
> Aren't we both Nova girls, remember? That was a while back, but I think it was you and me, right?
> 
> Hope the show was good. I've been glued here watching the listing and still reading. Thanks for everything, Jan....


yep it was  and the show was great - quite a shocker at the end  so......it's getting close - are you gonna get it?? i've been watching the listing and reading too - but sitting here at the kitchen table plugged into hubby's laptop and watching tv across the monitor


----------



## Girlzndollz

I'm over in chat with sunny and joe, and we're talking about it some more. (hit the chat button, jan.... )

I'm watching as it goes up... just wondering about the software now... chani gave me a link to one. but we're talking software in chat. at least I am, lollololll.... hit chat.. if you're here...


----------



## kpk703

The other option is to buy a PCI parallel card...also sold at your local office supply store...and no, I don't work for them!


----------



## COEDS

Kelly when that cutter arrives, You need to get crackin girl and make some masterpieces to show off. .... JB


----------



## jberte

hey girlie - did you get your toy??


----------



## COEDS

I think she is visiting with her new love and has no time for her pals. ... LOL .... JB


----------



## jberte

oh geez - well far be it from me to stand in the way of true love  give us a shout when you come up for air kelly


----------



## Girlzndollz

LOL....

Yes! I got the cutter just yesterday. I haven't done anything with it yet, no blade, blade holder or vinyl. 

I wanted to see the thing and plug it in before I went and spent any money on a blade holder and blades. So far looks good. The guy just continues to be very nice and helpful. The item was so extremely well packed, and it looks like I have original paperwork from the first day the cutter was owned.

I have some nice manuals to scan and email to Sues. 

I'll have to contact heattransfers like JB said, and get some samples sent in.

I'll be running around having summer fun this week, so you likely won't see me until next week... hope you guys have a nice week, lots of money and no stress, lol. I hope by next week, the rest of the supplies will be here and I can start some serious playing... 

Thanks again everyone for all the support with this purchase. I couldn't/wouldn't have done it without you, and if this works out terrific, I'll be thinking of my good pals that helped me out!


----------



## COEDS

Have a good time, I'm glad to here the cutter looks good.I'm also glad your going to have fun. In our busy lives and qwest of chaseing the dollar we sometimes forget to have fun. ... JB


----------



## Girlzndollz

coeds said:


> Have a good time, I'm glad to here the cutter looks good.


Thanks, JB!  It powers up. Nice smooth humming motor. Led's work. Looks like I'm ordering some parts tonight. Mark has declared he already knows how to use it. 

The rollers look pretty dirty. Mark's thinking alchohol to clean these off. (Is that a bad idea?)

I looked over the manual, and it really helped make everything alot less scary. I belong to clipart.com and saw they have a category for "vinyl ready clipart". I'll head over there to find out if that can get me on the road to starting to get my feet wet.

All in all, it's a very exciting experience so far. Thanks for the cheers! 



coeds said:


> I'm also glad your going to have fun. In our busy lives and qwest of chaseing the dollar we sometimes forget to have fun. ... JB


Amazing you should say "this" on this day... lol... it's been a weekend of evaluation, re-evaluation, and priority shifting.... but I'm still very excited about getting and learning this cutter... it'll just take a little longer than I thought, which is fine, too.. gotta stop and smell the roses too in life, right?


----------



## Chani

Whoo hoo!! 

So when are you going to hook it up to your computer and see if it will go through the motions?

I'm sure you'll get the hang of it really quick. It's really not that difficult to run a plotter. You just need to pay attention is all. 

AND you can make money with it! 

Have a great little vacation, Kelly!


----------



## COEDS

I would think the alcohol would dry out the rubber rollers. I would think little soap and water might be better. I would use a blow dryer to dry it out, just in case of dampness. I would check with othrs, but this is my opinion. .... JB


----------



## Chani

I agree. I've been reading over the manual for a Versacamm, and they specifically say don't use alcohol ANYWHERE on the plotter. They suggest a tiny amount of soap and some water.


----------



## jberte

noooooooooooo!!! NOT alcohol! the sad, sad voice of experience here  it dries out the rubber and then you get to replace them!! (not cheap either) service tech told me to run a small piece of transfer tape - facing the rollers - back and forth to get the loose gunk off. if there is still some adhesive residue remaining dip a cotton swab in an orange cleaner (i use goo-gone) and squeeze it out as much as you can and work on it with that then finish up with water with a TEENY bit of a mild dish detergent on a lint-free cloth to remove the surface oils from the orange cleaner. NO alcohol - alcohol on rubber wheels BAD!!


----------



## jberte

oh! while i'm on the subject of the rollers.......when the plotter is not running, wheels should always be left up - they'll get flat spots eventually if they're left locked down all the time - that's not a good thing either....


----------



## sunnydayz

There is also a product made specifically for renewing your rubber rollers and getting that life back in them, its called rubber renu and works great. I learned about it in tech school and we used it on the print rollers when they got old and dry, it really brings them back. You can find it at frys electronics


----------



## Girlzndollz

Omgosh, a big thanks to everyone - I swear I must know some of the absolutely nicest folks on the forum... seriously... thanks for watching out for me, and the great advice. Well, I'm on my way to a little fun and sun, but I'll still miss you guys! Have a fun week, too...


----------



## MARCO GARZA

Hola!!! Me Regalaron Un Gaphtec 2100 Ya Lo Hice Trabajar Simplemente Con Una Pc Y Un Programa Llamado Caswin En El Sistema Windows Xp Lo Que No Le Se Es Al Tablero De Control En Las Condiciones Ready Que Parametros Deve Llevar Y En Mode Espero Alguien Que Tenga Uno De Estos Me Pueda Decir O De Donde Bajar Un Manual En Pdf

Gracias Y Saludos A Todos
Espero Poder Ayudarles En Algo


----------



## BETO

What Marco said, is! some one give as a present a gaphtep 2100, he got it running just with a pc and a program call caswin in windows xp what he would like know is learn how use the panel control and the parameters that this program got. So If some one can give to him some help how use it or were he can download the manual in pdf.
thanks helo every one.
i hope can help you guys in anythink.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Thanks for translating, Robert. 

I received a manual with the machine, but don't know what Marco if looking for specifically. I'd be happy to look something up for him, if I knew what he is looking for. Can you stick around and help us with the translation? For finding a manual online, I'd have to say my best guess is to 1. Google it, and then 2. Join a Graphtec forum and ask there. ?? 


Hiya everyone else... I still haven't gotten mine set up yet. Have to buy that blade holder yet. (Procrastination is more than my middle name! lol. )


Dear Marco:

:welcome: from PA. Lo siento, no habla espanol...


----------



## mystysue

i have this machine.. and dont have the manual..
I was taught to use it by the previous owner of the shop.. and know how to turn it on and make it cut lol..

I know when i turn it on.. I line up the vinyl and for normal vinyl i press the number 2 on the control panel.. lol.. the head then goes back and forth..and back to origin.. and is ready to cut lol.


----------



## BETO

OK GUYS , For Marco:
Marco ! Kelly y Susan tienen una maquina como la la tuya pero Kelly es la unica que tiene manual y dice que puedes buscar uno en google o que te inscribas en un forum asi como este pero es especifico de graphtec, ahora si nesesitas en especifico una pregunta alo mejor ella te puede ayudar con su manual, y por otro lado Susan dice que ella cuando compro su maquina tampoco tenia manual y asi la usa el duenio anterior le dijo como cortar en ella, dice que prende la maquina alinia el papel vinilo, y para normal vinilo presiona el numero 2 en el panel de control.. asi.. el cabezal va de adelante hacia atras asta el origen y esta lista para cortar.

ok Kelly and Susan i just told him what u guys have and i hoppe if he got some questions we can help him, i hoppe this work for every one.
Robert.


----------



## mystysue

thank you Robert.


----------



## MARCO GARZA

GRACIAS ROBERT POR TRADUCIRME

MIREN EN EL CONTROL PANEL APRECE CONDITION TIENE 4 FORMAS DE SETINGS DONDE PUEDES MODIFICAR FORCE, SPEED, QUALITY AND CUTTER OFFSET ESTAS DOS ULTIMAS QUALITY TIENE UNOS PARAMETROS DEL 1 AL 6 Y CUTTER OFFSET DEL 0 AL 45 QUICIERA SABER QUE PARAMETRO ES EL APROPIADO O COMO FUNCIONAN SI EL 1 EN QUALITY ES MEJOR O EL 6.....


----------



## BETO

OK Marco said:
in the control panel shows a 4 types of settings where u can ajust the hardest, the speed, calidad y corte offset, this last two "quality" has some parameters from 1 to 6 and the offset cutter from 0 to 45 so Mark he would like know wish parameter is the right or the normal because he is wonder if the quality in number 1 is better or the other 6 choices that he got lefth.


----------



## BETO

Not problem guys dont got have said thanks this is a nice forum and i been learn a loot about u guys so i just traing to help with i little bite translate, Marco no tienes por que dar las gracias eres bienvenido y lo que podamos ayudarte lo haremos con gusto. "Marco u dont got said thanks you are welcome to this forum and we will trade do where ever to help you".ROBERT


----------



## Girlzndollz

Ohh, lala, sorry, guys, I didn't know there were new posts in here. I will look in the manual and try to find the answer. I am new to the cutter, so I don't know exactly what I am looking for, but will look. I will post when I think I have an answer. Thanks for the translations, Beto.


----------



## Girlzndollz

As for me, I am in the process of buying that blade holder. I see there is a .09mm (blue one) and a 1.5mm (red one) and I don't know what I need. What is the difference between the two?

Here's a pic of them:
JSI Sign Systems - Sign Making and Digital Printing Equipment, Software, Supplies and Technical Support

The next thing is (sorry guys), there are ones like in the top pic with black plastic, and then others like these that look like metal:
NEW GRAPHTEC CB09 PLOTTER BLADE HOLDER SIGN VINYL - eBay (item 120284636621 end time Jul-24-08 10:38:22 PDT)

Can you guys help me decide which kind to buy? Then, which blades? I see it says I can use Roland blades as well, should I do that? Thanks all - I hope you know how much I appreciate it. -Kelly


----------



## sjidohair

Kelly,
Wish I could help But i dont cut vinyl yet,, I am having someone else cut mine, I think by fall i will be cutting my own,
I sure wish i couls help you.
Sandy Jo


----------



## BETO

I wish i could help you kelly but im not own yet a vinyl cutter so im think in buy one rolland versacam but im traing sale my toy that i own first because i really want the versacam.sorry i cant help u. probably after i sale me motorcycle, jetskies and trailer camper.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Lol, you guys are awesome anyway!  I have to check that manual for Marco, and hopefully can get that done tomorrow or Monday. I'll probably have to ask Mystysue for help if I can't understand what I am reading, lol!! Ah, the joys of being a newbie. 

Have a great Saturday night.


----------



## jberte

hey girlie - personally i'd call graphtec and order a blade holder from them....the blue is (i think - mine is anyway) the one you want. the red is for a 60 deg blade - i use the 45 for everything (including reflectives). and then call ross at clean cut blades (866-579-0963) and get some blades - i think a 5-pack may very well be a lifetime supply with ross' blades...i've used them for donkey's years and run everything under the sun past them - the one i'm using at the moment has to be almost 3 yrs old....my blade holder had to be replaced just a couple of months ago - after being moved cross country three times, used to death and being dropped on it's head one too many times  i'm pretty sure i got my money's worth out of it - plotter's almost 5 yrs old...the beauty of the graphtec FC series is the tangential emulation cutting ability - there's a teeny little pesky spring that assists with that....without it, i'm not sure you'd get the superb accuracy of which the plotter is capable. oh! and be sure to be well over a table with a good light - did i mention that little spring??? there's one still hiding in my carpet.....somewhere......


----------



## Girlzndollz

Jan, I always wish I could give you "two" thanks!! I'll look up Graphtec's website and call them about the blade holder, and thanks so much for the phone number for Ross. You're a Peach!! Thanks for the great read, and have a super night, Dear.


----------



## jberte

graphtec usa: *(800) 854-8385*

i'm sorry, i thought i pasted that the last time....getting old sucks


----------



## Girlzndollz

Thank you , and "you ain't kidding!"


----------



## mystysue

My blade holder is blue also.. and I dont change blades to cut anything with the graphtec..
yeah mine has that little spring too lol.. and I have one lost somewhere in the shops carpet too lol.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Okay, mental note, watch out for that spring!! lol..

What do you do when your spring has sprung? Should I make sure I have other springs for it?


----------



## jberte

each blade from graphtec comes with a spring. it's been so long since i had to order blades from ross, i simply don't remember LOL! there's that getting old thing again dammit  at any rate, i've only lost the one in all these years - and never had one wear out. former employer inadvertently threw one out and had to call graphtec and grovel to get just a spring, but i think it worked...


----------



## Girlzndollz

Okay, I did it! I finally **ordered** the blade holder... 

Ross is a really nice guy. (cleancutblades.com). I should have everything at the end of the week... whoo hooo... (yikes!)


----------



## sunnydayz

Yay Kelly  I am so proud of you lol. Now the fun begins


----------



## Girlzndollz

lol, thank you! It'll be a little longer than expected for the blade holder, its on backorder, but Ross called right away to check everything out with me. He is very nice, and after this amount of time... what's another week! It was just more important I move *ordering it* out of my inbox... the rest is cool with me... 

Yes, who knows how much help I'll need....  
I hate learning new things, thank goodness I belong here where it's okay to be a newbie!


----------



## jberte

woo hoo!! let the games begin  you'll have a blast with it and you have a ton of support here, so ask away!!


----------



## Girlzndollz

Thank you so much, Jan... couldn't do this without you, and Sue and the others here... and Ross is great!! He had me laughing!!! Great guy. Hopefully next week sometime.. but I won't start next week.. with Thankgiving and all. 

But I am pretty excited, thanks for everything.


----------



## sjidohair

Kelly,
I will be here to help you too, just let me know.
Between now and then, practice exporting your files to eps so the cutter can read them.
What cutter software are you using, so i can help you?
If you practice and get files ready now, when the cutter is ready to go , you will have files to cut,
yahooooooooooooo
Kelly, I love learning new things...
Now lets get Mrs Bacon to join us..


----------



## Girlzndollz

What's a file?


----------



## sjidohair

Kelly,
I call Graphics,, files,, as you need to name them,, lol
It is a awesome feeling to have your cutter cutting away, next to you,
keep us posted,,,


----------



## Girlzndollz

sjidohair said:


> Kelly,
> I call Graphics,, files,, as you need to name them,, lol
> It is a awesome feeling to have your cutter cutting away, next to you,
> keep us posted,,,


 
Sandyjo, I'm sorry, I never mentioned I was just kidding in my "what's a file" post... but thank you for answering, all the same. That was lovely of you. Hope you are having a great night. =)


----------



## Girlzndollz

Okay -- a VERY big thank you to Ross from Clean Cut Blades. He sent me out some of those little springs that I did not have. So now... the fun can begin.

I believe I have everything I need now. I will wait for Marky Mark, since he is so much better at slapping software and hardware together and getting everything hooked up and running.

Thanks to all of those who hung around and supported me thru this very, very long endeavor to try to cut some vinyl. 

I am not sure if anyone on the forum is slowerrrrr than me.  But, I am pretty sure now, I'll get there. I am really excited. Maybe by September, I'll have something cut. 

Hey Lis, if you are still suscribed in... did your Graphtec make it thru the water damage? 

Okay... I'll be sure to be running around the vinyl forum once things are all hooked up. Thanks, friends. Have a great day.


----------



## jberte

OMG you finally got all the parts?? LOL i thought about you and your plotter the other day and figured you'd kind of put it on the back burner. you go girlie!! hope you're feeling well and as always, holler if you need help


----------



## Girlzndollz

Thanks a ton, Jan, and I'm so glad your still suscribed in here!  I know, I can't believe all the parts are finally in. Now, hehe, I get to find out if my little Ebay find actually even works!  It's still untested.


----------



## Mr_Maniac

Hi I've read this whole thread over and u guys seem to know what ur all on about so maybe you can help me out here.. i know this thread is SUPER old but i'm out of luck elsewhere this is kinda my last resort..

So we have a fc2100-50 at my workplace and it's running from a com port off an xp machine.

problem is i just reinstalled windows .. and now it's not working at all 

like windows won't even detect it's plugged in and nothings changed since before i reinstalled windows so i'm wondering if anyone knows how to get the xp machine to detect the plotter

Thanks in advance for any assistance


----------



## Mr_Maniac

forgot to add .. by not workign at all the plotter still works fine but the pc isn't detecting it at all.. and we use signlab 7.1 if that helps at all


----------



## Girlzndollz

Umm... I "think" I may know what this is. I'd have to "google" again, but.... dah,dah,dah,dahhhhh... there is NO Driver for windows XP for this cutter.

You need a version of windows that is older than XP. That is why mine is not yet running. I'll will see if I can find the link to the document that shows what versions of windows there are drivers for... or feel free to "google" it yourself. 

It's out there. Now you know what you are looking for. Which in the end, may be a reallyyyy old computer with something 98 or prior.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Can't find it yet, but found this:http://www.graphtecamerica.com/imaging_software/CP-Drivers/FC2240/OPS662VER2.40E_X64.zip

Tell me if that helps. I need a driver for mine, too. Thanks.


----------



## Mr_Maniac

I think this will help a lot then.. So I got it working now and it turns out the problem with ours is that ... The parralel ports that the plotter is plugged into wasn't installed or didn't have the right drivers for it as it was an add-on PCI card.

So now I have installed that.. the program we use "Signlab 7.1" comes prepackaged with the WinXP driver for the Graphtec FC 2100/3100 50 plotter and yeah .. she's all up and running again.

I'm not sure how i can get said driver to you or onto the net but i'll look into finding a way to extract it off the disk and hopefully it's the right one.

Does your pc detect the Graphtec plotter under 'Hardware Manager' it should be showing up in there as a device with yellow error symbol to signify it has no drivers installed yet but is being detected.. or it may not show up at all until you install drivers for it so it knows whta to look for. If u can give me ur email address i'll try to email u said drivers from work if I can extract them off our signlab disk. my email addy is [email protected]


----------



## Girlzndollz

I found the Graphtec list of drivers and OS versions:


Graphtec Support - Software - Imaging - Cutting Plotters


----------



## ApolloJones

Girlzndollz said:


> I found the Graphtec list of drivers and OS versions:
> 
> 
> Graphtec Support - Software - Imaging - Cutting Plotters


 
You guys are really savvy with this old plotter. I am begging for help! I bought mine brand new in the box in 1993-94. I am looking for the push rollers. These are the two roller in the top assembly that slide side to side and hold the vinyl to the lower grit rollers. One of mine has turned into a gooey sticky not round kind of thing. I have called Graphtec and they said no parts and hung up. HELP PLEASE!!


----------



## Girlzndollz

ApolloJones said:


> You guys are really savvy with this old plotter. I am begging for help! I bought mine brand new in the box in 1993-94. I am looking for the push rollers. These are the two roller in the top assembly that slide side to side and hold the vinyl to the lower grit rollers. One of mine has turned into a gooey sticky not round kind of thing. I have called Graphtec and they said no parts and hung up. HELP PLEASE!!


Working on something. Just give me some time to see if there is a way I can help. Thanks.


----------



## DonW

Girlzndollz said:


> Working on something. Just give me some time to see if there is a way I can help. Thanks.


Hi, I'm in the same boat. I just canabilized the rollers of my old parts machine (now it's a parts machine) and the rollers are pretty hard. The rollers on my working unit all of a sudden turned to jelly.

Any ideas?


----------



## ApolloJones

DonW said:


> Hi, I'm in the same boat. I just canabilized the rollers of my old parts machine (now it's a parts machine) and the rollers are pretty hard. The rollers on my working unit all of a sudden turned to jelly.
> 
> Any ideas?


I have not found anything yet. GirlzNDollz may be able to help you on this. My plotter has basically no hours of use so I am still trying to find a new set of rollers and am having no luck. There should be someway that we could find these rollers. I don't think they were made special for this application but have not had any luck looking for a replacement. If I find ANYTHING I will post here.
Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## Nick Horvath

ApolloJones said:


> I have called Graphtec and they said no parts and hung up.


They actually said "No parts!" then hung up on you?

I have not ever heard of Graphtec being unhelpful like that.


----------



## DonW

ApolloJones said:


> I have not found anything yet. GirlzNDollz may be able to help you on this. My plotter has basically no hours of use so I am still trying to find a new set of rollers and am having no luck. There should be someway that we could find these rollers. I don't think they were made special for this application but have not had any luck looking for a replacement. If I find ANYTHING I will post here.
> Thanks so much for any help.


I think I found them. I went to as local sign shop and they have a Graphtech FC5100-75. The pinch rollers look almos the same. The shaft is the same size, the brass "wheel" is the same size, and the rubber " tire is a tad narrower, but that may be from swelling of my gummy rollers.

I was told at Grimco that they use the same "push roller" (that's what my owner's manual calls them) in all of their machines.
Call your nearest Grimco Grimco, Inc. Wholesale Sign Supplier
Ask for tech support. If you call the orlando branch ask for Steve.
They can order them from Graphtec. I was quoted $22 and change each + shipping.
Part number should be 621352000 but double check it. 
Good luck

I'm ordering mine as soon as I get back from a 2 week road trip.

don


----------



## Girlzndollz

Hey Don, will you try to let us know if the rollers do in fact work out for you? I know with everyone working it's hard to remember to come back, but if it works, that'd be great for those ending up in this position. Odd problem it sounds like. 

Agreed that I have only heard of Graphtec being helpful, but this is a very old machine, and who knows, if there is no sale in it??? Still, don't like to hear any feedback like that.


----------



## ApolloJones

Nick Horvath said:


> They actually said "No parts!" then hung up on you?
> 
> I have not ever heard of Graphtec being unhelpful like that.


 
I left them my phone number and an oriental gentleman called me back. I told him that I have a FC2100-50 and I need the push rollers that are on top. He said "You know that plotter is 15 - 20 years old don't you?" I said yes sir I bought it new in 1993 or 1994. He then said " I don't have any parts for it. Thank you good bye." THE END! I said thank you and hung up. I was SHOCKED to say the very least!! When I bought this I was told this was the Mercedes, nothing better! Bought it from JSI Sign in Atlanta, GA. Paid like $5 grand for this and a little program that I could cut Adobe illustrator files with. I was not a sign shop I am a screen printer. I printed a few political signs so I used this to lay up and cut amber lithe for the screens. It may have only cut 3 rolls total of amber. I have cut some of your cad cut number iron on materials over the years with it. I have only lettered like 4 vehicles in the last 16 years so you can tell -- this thing hasn't cut any vinyl compared to most. I have only had 3 blades the whole time I owned it. Ok, I will stop now. Thanks for any help guys! Later.


----------



## DonW

I'm in Texas, planning to return to FL on Mon or Tues. I just ordered the rollers and will post the status here when I get home.


----------



## DonW

The rollers came in today and they fit perfectly.Everything good here. 

My dead "$8,000" plotter is back to work for under $65.




Girlzndollz said:


> Hey Don, will you try to let us know if the rollers do in fact work out for you? I know with everyone working it's hard to remember to come back, but if it works, that'd be great for those ending up in this position. Odd problem it sounds like.
> 
> Agreed that I have only heard of Graphtec being helpful, but this is a very old machine, and who knows, if there is no sale in it??? Still, don't like to hear any feedback like that.


----------



## Garfield

If your Graphtec FC2100-50 has become a parts machine would you be with interest to sell it or parts such as top circuit board?


----------



## DonW

Garfield said:


> If your Graphtec FC2100-50 has become a parts machine would you be with interest to sell it or parts such as top circuit board?


Garfield, Fortunately, or unfortunately, I still am still working, albeit part time, and am going to save these old warhorses until either they quit or I quit. I know that if I sold a part of my spare machine, I'd need it the next week. (did that with a mower this year already).

Good luck finding parts. If I ever decide to part with them, I'll mention it here.
Don


----------



## Garfield

Ohhhh I hate being teased  If you have change of mind in near future, please keep me in mind.


----------



## DonW

No teasing, My post about the machine was 3 years ago, still using the newer one. The old one (1992 ish) was working fine when I took it off line, the bottom friction rollers showed wear so I figured why not use the newer one that at the time had 100 or so hours and looked mint.
It would be crazy to sell anything off the old one 'till I'm done with it. By then, they both may be "anchors".


----------

